# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  با 5 ماه زمان پزشکی سراسری میخوام

## علی پاتر

سلام رفقا
دیگه روم نمیشد تاپیک بزنم انصافا...چغد بشر پر حاشیه ای هستم من :Yahoo (17): 
یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم میخوام بعد امتحانات ترم یکم که 11م بهمن تموم میشه بشینم حسابی برا کنکور بخونم...حس میکنم واقعا پتانسیلشو دارم...کلمه به کلمه زیست تو ذهنمه...بقیه رم بخونم میتونم باالفعلشون کنم...یادمه قبل نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دو هفته خوندم تو گزینه دو در کشور دو رقمی شدم حتی کارنامشم گذاشتم تو تاپیک انجمن...
راستش دو سه روز پیش یه همایش مقاله نویسی داشتیم تو سراسری برگزار میشد ما هم ثبت نام کرده بودیم(120 تومنم مایه خورد :Yahoo (21): )رفتیم از در دانشگاه ک میخواستیم رد شیم اجازه ندادن بریم تو...زینگ زدیم سرپرست ایینا اومدن با کلی واسطه رد شدیم رفتیم...
از طرفی شنیدم دیگه بیمارستانای سراسری قرار داد نمیبندن با آزاد...خلاصه اش کنم ...من واقعا ناراحتم...این همه درس نخوندم و این همه شهریه ندادم که اخرم این شه...
حالا میخوام سعیمو بکنم تیر اخرمو بندازم...شد شد نشد هم ک هیچ...
درضمن ترم دو پزشکیمم میخونم کنارش
نظرتون چیه؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
عاشق ایرانم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellion

چون امسال رتبه ی خوبی آوردی و با تستا و سبک کنکور آشنا هستی .. احتمالش هست ... اینجا دیگه بستگی به خودت داره

----------


## Mr. ARAD

گر به دولت برسی مست نگردی مردی


گر به ذلت برسی پست نگردی مردی


اهل عالم همه بازیچه دست هوسند

گر تو بازیچه این دست نگردی مردی

----------


## fateme.tehran

یعنی الان داری آزاد پزشکی میخونی علی؟؟؟

خب خیلی که نزدیکی...

----------


## fateme.tehran

رستگار رحمانی نفر اول کنکور تجربی 88

ایشون که 2 سال دور بود از کنکور چیکار کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

دادا ببخش اینطوری میگما ولی چرا اصلا رفتی آزاد؟
وقتی میتونستی یه سال هم بمونی چرا شانستو امتحان نکردی؟
فقط به خاطر بیمارستانشه یا موارد دیگه هم هستن؟
جو کلاستون درس خونه یا نه؟


ولی اگه تصمیمت قطعیه
شروع کن به خوندن ضرر نداره

----------


## علی پاتر

> گر به دولت برسی مست نگردی مردی
> 
> 
> گر به ذلت برسی پست نگردی مردی
> 
> 
> اهل عالم همه بازیچه دست هوسند
> 
> گر تو بازیچه این دست نگردی مردی


 :Yahoo (8): توکل بر خدا :Yahoo (1): 



> چون امسال رتبه ی خوبی آوردی و با تستا و سبک کنکور آشنا هستی .. احتمالش هست ... اینجا دیگه بستگی به خودت داره


تار و پود کنکور تو دستمه... :Yahoo (16): 



> یعنی الان داری آزاد پزشکی میخونی علی؟؟؟
> 
> خب خیلی که نزدیکی...


اره ترم یکمو دارم تموم میکنم؟ب چی نزدیکم؟؟
ها سراسری؟اره میخوام بترکونم باالقوه...بالفعلش سخته...اینکه کنار اناتومی سر و گردن کنکور بخونی باید پولادین اراده داشته باشی

----------


## Hellion

> توکل بر خدا
> 
> تار و پود کنکور تو دستمه...
> 
> اره ترم یکمو دارم تموم میکنم؟ب چی نزدیکم؟؟
> ها سراسری؟اره میخوام بترکونم باالقوه...بالفعلش سخته...اینکه کنار اناتومی سر و گردن کنکور بخونی باید پولادین اراده داشته باشی


خب وقتو تلف نکن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khaan

خب درس بخون قبول شو.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام داش علی چرا که ن شما کنکور رتبت خوب شده پس مشخصه که درست تست میزدی ساعت مطالعت خوب بوده و....... پس شروع کن مطمئنا مطالبو یه دور کنی کل مطلب و مفهوم و اینا دستت میاد نظر من این کتاب جمع بندی تستی بگیر مثل شیمی آزمون الگو یا فار واسه ریاضی iq فیزیک و زیستم فعلا نیومده ولی خوب از کتاب تستای سال پیشت تست بزن و بخون موفق باشی.....

----------


## Last.Behi

> رستگار رحمانی نفر اول کنکور تجربی 88
> 
> ایشون که 2 سال دور بود از کنکور چیکار کرد؟؟؟؟


وضعیت این 2 نفر خیلی فرق میکنه هاا!!

----------


## Hellion

> رستگار رحمانی نفر اول کنکور تجربی 88
> 
> ایشون که 2 سال دور بود از کنکور چیکار کرد؟؟؟؟


تو دویال دوری از کنکور خیلی عالی میخوند ... تو سربازی بود و شاید محدود بود اما کار خودشو میکرد ... در ضمن در نطر رتبه کنکور قبلش که رشتش ریاضی بوده 30 بوده و این یعنی دروسی مثله فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و عمومی ها رو فول بوده یه زیست مونده و اونم مشکلی نبود براش .... خیلیا میگن این از بهمن شروع کرده نخیر ایشون با پیش زمینه عالی که داشتن تونستن از بهمن بترکونن همه رو

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

عمومیام که راحته فقط کتاب تستاتو داری انشالا؟؟

----------


## علی پاتر

> رستگار رحمانی نفر اول کنکور تجربی 88
> 
> ایشون که 2 سال دور بود از کنکور چیکار کرد؟؟؟؟


ایشون یه رتبه خوب اوردن بعد رفتن دوسال دیگه روی اون رتبه خوب خوندن و یک شدن :Yahoo (1): در کنکور اون زمان اینهمه خوندن برا یک شدن کافی بود



> دادا ببخش اینطوری میگما ولی چرا اصلا رفتی آزاد؟
> وقتی میتونستی یه سال هم بمونی چرا شانستو امتحان نکردی؟
> فقط به خاطر بیمارستانشه یا موارد دیگه هم هستن؟
> جو کلاستون درس خونه یا نه؟
> 
> 
> ولی اگه تصمیمت قطعیه
> شروع کن به خوندن ضرر نداره


داداش من اومدم ازاد ک یک سال عقب نیوفتم...ینی ضررای ازادو کم ارزش تر از یم سال عمرم دونستم الانم پشیمون نیستم راستش(بخاطر همون ی سال :Yahoo (113): )
ولی الان ک با جو بیشتر ازاد اشنا شدم چش و گوشم وا شده...فقط نمیدونم میتونم ب یه جایی برسونم یا نع



> سلام داش علی چرا که ن شما کنکور رتبت خوب شده پس مشخصه که درست تست میزدی ساعت مطالعت خوب بوده و....... پس شروع کن مطمئنا مطالبو یه دور کنی کل مطلب و مفهوم و اینا دستت میاد نظر من این کتاب جمع بندی تستی بگیر مثل شیمی آزمون الگو یا فار واسه ریاضی iq فیزیک و زیستم فعلا نیومده ولی خوب از کتاب تستای سال پیشت تست بزن و بخون موفق باشی.....


اتفاقا قبل تکمیل ظرفیت همه منابعی ک بچه های امسال میخونن رو دارم تو خونه...



> عمومیام که راحته فقط کتاب تستاتو داری انشالا؟؟


اره همه تکمیلن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sahar95

> ایشون یه رتبه خوب اوردن بعد رفتن دوسال دیگه روی اون رتبه خوب خوندن و یک شدندر کنکور اون زمان اینهمه خوندن برا یک شدن کافی بود
> 
> داداش من اومدم ازاد ک یک سال عقب نیوفتم...ینی ضررای ازادو کم ارزش تر از یم سال عمرم دونستم الانم پشیمون نیستم راستش(بخاطر همون ی سال)
> ولی الان ک با جو بیشتر ازاد اشنا شدم چش و گوشم وا شده...فقط نمیدونم میتونم ب یه جایی برسونم یا نع
> 
> اتفاقا قبل تکمیل ظرفیت همه منابعی ک بچه های امسال میخونن رو دارم تو خونه...
> 
> اره همه تکمیلن



در پاسخ جمله اول حرف شما درست.

جو ازاد یعنی چجوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه نخواستین  بخونیین منابعتون رو خریداریم....... :Yahoo (100): 


میشه بپرسم رتبه پارسالتون چن بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## magicboy

> چون امسال رتبه ی خوبی آوردی و با تستا و سبک کنکور آشنا هستی .. احتمالش هست ... اینجا دیگه بستگی به خودت داره


چه عجب  :Yahoo (94): 
میخوای یوزر علی رو هم بردار بعد کنکور امارشو بگیر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام رفقا
> دیگه روم نمیشد تاپیک بزنم انصافا...چغد بشر پر حاشیه ای هستم من
> یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم میخوام بعد امتحانات ترم یکم که 11م بهمن تموم میشه بشینم حسابی برا کنکور بخونم...حس میکنم واقعا پتانسیلشو دارم...کلمه به کلمه زیست تو ذهنمه...بقیه رم بخونم میتونم باالفعلشون کنم...یادمه قبل نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دو هفته خوندم تو گزینه دو در کشور دو رقمی شدم حتی کارنامشم گذاشتم تو تاپیک انجمن...
> راستش دو سه روز پیش یه همایش مقاله نویسی داشتیم تو سراسری برگزار میشد ما هم ثبت نام کرده بودیم(120 تومنم مایه خورد)رفتیم از در دانشگاه ک میخواستیم رد شیم اجازه ندادن بریم تو...زینگ زدیم سرپرست ایینا اومدن با کلی واسطه رد شدیم رفتیم...
> از طرفی شنیدم دیگه بیمارستانای سراسری قرار داد نمیبندن با آزاد...خلاصه اش کنم ...من واقعا ناراحتم...این همه درس نخوندم و این همه شهریه ندادم که اخرم این شه...
> حالا میخوام سعیمو بکنم تیر اخرمو بندازم...شد شد نشد هم ک هیچ...
> درضمن ترم دو پزشکیمم میخونم کنارش
> نظرتون چیه؟؟
> .
> ...


داداش محکم بشین بخون مطمین باش موفق میشی

----------


## Hellion

> چه عجب 
> میخوای یوزر علی رو هم بردار بعد کنکور امارشو بگیر


چون داش علی رو میشناسم میدونم در چه سطحیه و مثله بقیه صفر نیستش  :Yahoo (4): 
اگر مایل باشی مال تو ورهم برمیدارم البت با اجازه  :Yahoo (76): 
پیش گویی هام 90 درصد میگیره دست رو کسی گذاشتم باید احساس ترس کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## magicboy

> چون داش علی رو میشناسم میدونم در چه سطحیه و مثله بقیه صفر نیستش 
> اگر مایل باشی مال تو ورهم برمیدارم البت با اجازه 
> پیش گویی هام 90 درصد میگیره دست رو کسی گذاشتم باید احساس ترس کنه


منو پیش بینی کن الان عمو ببینه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hellion

> منو پیش بینی کن الان عمو ببینه


همین مونده بود تو برام گنده بشی  :Yahoo (76): هی دنیا ... 
پ.ن: قبولیتو در جهت عکس با فرض چپ راست و در عدد 69  پیش بینی میکنم  :Y (620):

----------


## magicboy

> همین مونده بود تو برام گنده بشی هی دنیا ... 
> پ.ن: قبولیتو در جهت عکس با فرض چپ راست و در عدد 69  پیش بینی میکنم


باهات شوخی کردم فک نمیکردم منظور بدی برداشت کنی
این انجمن نمیشه با هیشکی شوخی کرد 
بیاین ارث پدریتونو بدم من

----------


## علی پاتر

> در پاسخ جمله اول حرف شما درست.جو ازاد یعنی چجوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اگه نخواستین  بخونیین منابعتون رو خریداریم.......میشه بپرسم رتبه پارسالتون چن بوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جو خرخونی نداره...اصن جو درس کمه توش...ب جز چن نفر ک خرخونن بقیه یا سهمیه این یا مث منن و نمیخونن :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): رتبه پارسالم 837 منطقه 3...زیرگروه پزشکی


> داداش محکم بشین بخون مطمین باش موفق میشی


ایشالا...مرسی از قوت قلب دادنت :Yahoo (90): 


> چه عجب میخوای یوزر علی رو هم بردار بعد کنکور امارشو بگیر





> چون داش علی رو میشناسم میدونم در چه سطحیه و مثله بقیه صفر نیستش اگر مایل باشی مال تو ورهم برمیدارم البت با اجازه پیش گویی هام 90 درصد میگیره دست رو کسی گذاشتم باید احساس ترس کنه





> منو پیش بینی کن الان عمو ببینه





> همین مونده بود تو برام گنده بشی هی دنیا ... پ.ن: قبولیتو در جهت عکس با فرض چپ راست و در عدد 69  پیش بینی میکنم





> باهات شوخی کردم فک نمیکردم منظور بدی برداشت کنیاین انجمن نمیشه با هیشکی شوخی کرد بیاین ارث پدریتونو بدم من


 :Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (12):

----------


## biology115

> تو دویال دوری از کنکور خیلی عالی میخوند ... تو سربازی بود و شاید محدود بود اما کار خودشو میکرد ... در ضمن در نطر رتبه کنکور قبلش که رشتش ریاضی بوده 30 بوده و این یعنی دروسی مثله فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و عمومی ها رو فول بوده یه زیست مونده و اونم مشکلی نبود براش .... خیلیا میگن این از بهمن شروع کرده نخیر ایشون با پیش زمینه عالی که داشتن تونستن از بهمن بترکونن همه رو


آره حقیقتش اینه که ایشون از بهمن زیست رو شروع کردن ...

چون بقیه درسا رو کاملا بلد بودن و فقط یه مرور لازم بوده ...

----------


## nimaniko

> سلام رفقا
> دیگه روم نمیشد تاپیک بزنم انصافا...چغد بشر پر حاشیه ای هستم من
> یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم میخوام بعد امتحانات ترم یکم که 11م بهمن تموم میشه بشینم حسابی برا کنکور بخونم...حس میکنم واقعا پتانسیلشو دارم...کلمه به کلمه زیست تو ذهنمه...بقیه رم بخونم میتونم باالفعلشون کنم...یادمه قبل نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دو هفته خوندم تو گزینه دو در کشور دو رقمی شدم حتی کارنامشم گذاشتم تو تاپیک انجمن...
> راستش دو سه روز پیش یه همایش مقاله نویسی داشتیم تو سراسری برگزار میشد ما هم ثبت نام کرده بودیم(120 تومنم مایه خورد)رفتیم از در دانشگاه ک میخواستیم رد شیم اجازه ندادن بریم تو...زینگ زدیم سرپرست ایینا اومدن با کلی واسطه رد شدیم رفتیم...
> از طرفی شنیدم دیگه بیمارستانای سراسری قرار داد نمیبندن با آزاد...خلاصه اش کنم ...من واقعا ناراحتم...این همه درس نخوندم و این همه شهریه ندادم که اخرم این شه...
> حالا میخوام سعیمو بکنم تیر اخرمو بندازم...شد شد نشد هم ک هیچ...
> درضمن ترم دو پزشکیمم میخونم کنارش
> نظرتون چیه؟؟
> .
> ...


داداش دمت گرم که با رتبه رتبه به این خوبی و دانشگاهی که میری هنوز انگیزه داری برا کنکور واقعاً اراده ت قابله تحسینه ، از این اراده ت منم انگیزه گرفتم!!!
امسال کنکور 25 تیره پس تقریباً 7 ماه وقت داری نه پنج تا خیالت تخت میرسی ایشالا امسال میترکونی
یاشاسین  :Y (648):

----------


## sahar95

> جو خرخونی نداره...اصن جو درس کمه توش...ب جز چن نفر ک خرخونن بقیه یا سهمیه این یا مث منن و نمیخوننرتبه پارسالم 837 منطقه 3...زیرگروه پزشکیایشالا...مرسی از قوت قلب دادنت



اره حدس میزدم منظورتون از جو چیه..... میشناسم افرادی رو که به خاطر همین جو که گفتین انصراف دادن اومدن سراسری.... حتی فیزیو سراسری رو ب  پزشکی  ازاد ترجیح دادن....

شما هم که رتبت خوب بوده بخونین مسلما موفق میشین.

حالا چرا  رفتین ازاد با رتبه837؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فضولی نباشه... :Yahoo (112): 
با هزار هم سراسری رفتن..

----------


## x 3

فقط تلاش با فکر می خاد

----------


## Ala

> داداش دمت گرم که با رتبه رتبه به این خوبی و دانشگاهی که میری هنوز انگیزه داری برا کنکور واقعاً اراده ت قابله تحسینه ، از این اراده ت منم انگیزه گرفتم!!!
> امسال کنکور 25 تیره پس تقریباً 7 ماه وقت داری نه پنج تا خیالت تخت میرسی ایشالا امسال میترکونی
> یاشاسین


 يعني براي پاس كردن آناتومي وبيوشيمي نبايد وقت بذاره!

----------


## Amiiin

با ۸۰۰ چرا سراسری نزدید ؟

----------


## eli94

علی تو بازم تو 2راهی گیر کردی...

ازاد پزشکی با سراسریش فرقی نمیکنه اگه با هزینش مشکل نداشته باشی.. انقدر گیر نده به دانشگاه دولتی..قبلانم گفتم موقعیتت آرزوی خیلیاست..

ترم 2 پزشکی درساش خیلی سخته در کنارش برا کنکور خوندن شاید همتی n برابر بخواد..

چرا مرخصی نمیگیری..هدفتو مشخص کن..اگه میخوای دوباره بخونی چطور میتونی هم دانشگا بری کلی وقتتو اونجا بگذرونی  وسرکلاسای پزشکی که میدونی باید بشینی حتما..غیبت میبت نداریم..
 بعد کی میخوای برا کنکور بخونی..خیال الانو نکن تو برهه ای که قراره کنکور بدی تیرماه  همزمان امتحانات ترمم شروع میشه..

اگه میخوای این 6ماهم واقعا بخونی بااااید ترم 2 رو مرخصی بگیری فضایی فکر نکن دوتا باهم نمیشه..ادمیا موجود خارق العاده نیسی که...

رشتت ریاضی نیست که بگم ازاد با سراسریش  فرق میکنه ..استادا تو دانشگاهای ازاد پزشکی همونقدر کار میکشن که استادای دانشگاه سراسری کار میکشن از دانشجوا..

خوب فکراتو کن..چون تگ کردی اومدم ج دادم قصدم دخالت نیست ولی درست تصمیم بگیر


مورد آخرم بگم اینکه خیلی از ماها تو جایگاهی هستیم که حقمون نیست  یه امیر نامی اینجاس فیزیوتراپی میخونه بیشتر ازمانباشه کمتر ازمانیست حقش دکترا بود نه لیسانس...


1 سعیدنامی اینجاس که اصلا ازش خوشم نمیاد ولی ادم باید واقعیتو بگم حقش سراسری بود نه ازاد...و خیلیای دیگه...

چن ماهه این موضوع مث خوره داره داغونت میکنه...بابا سراسری با ازاد تو3تا رشته دندون و دارو و پزشکی هیچ فرقی باهم  نمیکنن..

نزدیک خونمون 1 مطب دندونپزشکیه بخدا روزی 5تا بیمارم نداره کجا خونده؟ دندون بهشتی

بازم تاکید میکنم سراسری با ازاد هیییییییچ فرقی نمیکنه ولی اگه الکی مثلا کلاس بزاری که دولتی خوندم  باید ترم 2رو مرخصی بگیری وگرنه نمیشه دوست من... ماشالا دانشجوی پزشکیم هستی نمیتونم شعار الکی بهت بدم..هرچقدرم مسلط باشی باید مرخصی بگیری درسای پزشکی رو نمیشه الکی پاس کرد

----------


## KowsarDDC

*قبل از ارادت حوصلهَ تو تحسین می کنم.... وقتی** می تونی و بهت لطمه نمیزنه چرا که نه* :Yahoo (16):

----------


## gign

> اره حدس میزدم منظورتون از جو چیه..... میشناسم افرادی رو که به خاطر همین جو که گفتین انصراف دادن اومدن سراسری.... حتی فیزیو سراسری رو ب  پزشکی  ازاد ترجیح دادن....
> 
> شما هم که رتبت خوب بوده بخونین مسلما موفق میشین.
> 
> حالا چرا  رفتین ازاد با رتبه837؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فضولی نباشه...
> با هزار هم سراسری رفتن..





> با ۸۰۰ چرا سراسری نزدید ؟


به خاطر پذیرش های داغون امسال سراسری قبول نشد

----------


## sahand7

من فوتبال خیلی دوست دارم

----------


## Ali.psy

یکیم به دوست عزیز ما کمک کنید مرسی...  :Yahoo (9): 

دولتی شبانه میخونه علوم تربیتی...ولی عاشق روانشناسیه...برای سومین بار میخواد اقدام کنه نظر دوستان چیه؟رشتش انسانیه :Yahoo (5):  عزیز قارداش لار دیرون.. a.z.s@  وسایر دوستان :Yahoo (112): 

 @Saeed735

----------


## Saeed735

> یکیم به دوست عزیز ما کمک کنید مرسی... 
> 
> دولتی شبانه میخونه علوم تربیتی...ولی عاشق روانشناسیه...برای سومین بار میخواد اقدام کنه نظر دوستان چیه؟رشتش انسانیه عزیز قارداش لار دیرون.. a.z.s@  وسایر دوستان
> 
>  @Saeed735


اگه واقعا علاقه مند هستش....هیچ مشکلی نداره...شروع کنه به خوندن.....ان شالله که موفق میشه....

من خیلی جاها گفتم که توی مملکت ما اول پوله بعد علاقه...چون بیشتر کسایی که میگن عاشق پزشکین همینطوری میگن و واقعا درک درستی از علاقه ندارن....ولی اگه واقعا عاشق روانشناسی باشن باید بخاطرش درس بخونن تا برسن...بنده نظرم اینه برن سراغ علاقشون

----------


## sahar95

> به خاطر پذیرش های داغون امسال سراسری قبول نشد


چقد بددددد........ کلا برا منطقه 3 اینجوری بوده انگار... نه؟؟؟؟

یکی از همشهری های ما رتبه 2 رقمی بود(30) پزشکی مشهد اورد ن تهران نه ایران..

----------


## biology115

> چقد بددددد........ کلا برا منطقه 3 اینجوری بوده انگار... نه؟؟؟؟
> 
> یکی از همشهری های ما رتبه 2 رقمی بود(30) پزشکی مشهد اورد ن تهران نه ایران..


کلا هرسال ظرفیت ها بدتر میشن که بهتر نمیشن ...

از اون طرف ظرفیت آزاد بیشتر میشه که کمتر نمیشه ...

در کل سیاست ، در آمدزایی هست ...

خدا به فریاد ما 96 ها برس ...

----------


## gign

> چقد بددددد........ کلا برا منطقه 3 اینجوری بوده انگار... نه؟؟؟؟
> 
> یکی از همشهری های ما رتبه 2 رقمی بود(30) پزشکی مشهد اورد ن تهران نه ایران..


من منطقه ۳ رو تا حدودی بررسی کردم نسبت به پارسال افتضاح بوده پذیرش ها
خودم هم ضررش رو دیدم
بقیه منطقه ها بنظرم نسبت به منطقه سه کمتر ضرر دیدن

----------


## gign

> من فوتبال خیلی دوست دارم



منم دوست دارم :Yahoo (1): 

ولی چه ربطی به اینجا داره؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> اگه واقعا علاقه مند هستش....هیچ مشکلی نداره...شروع کنه به خوندن.....ان شالله که موفق میشه....
> 
> من خیلی جاها گفتم که توی مملکت ما اول پوله بعد علاقه...چون بیشتر کسایی که میگن عاشق پزشکین همینطوری میگن و واقعا درک درستی از علاقه ندارن....ولی اگه واقعا عاشق روانشناسی باشن باید بخاطرش درس بخونن تا برسن...بنده نظرم اینه برن سراغ علاقشون


والدینش میگن مگه پزشکیه که ارزش داشته باشه؟سومین سال کنکور بدی...خودشم میخواست ارشد روانشناسی بالینی بره ولی میبینه علاقمند زیاد نیست به رشته فعلی  شبانس هزینه داره زیاده هزینه وسوما...کم کاری کرده تو کنکور دوم(چون اولین بار انسانی میداد دیپلمش ریاضیه)میگه وقت هست که بتونم هم دانشگاه برم ودرس بخونم...ومردده بتونه رتبه ده هزارو به کمتر از 2000 تبدیل کنه..چون تو انسانی زیر1500منطقه یک ودو خوبه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## a.z.s

> یکیم به دوست عزیز ما کمک کنید مرسی... 
> 
> دولتی شبانه میخونه علوم تربیتی...ولی عاشق روانشناسیه...برای سومین بار میخواد اقدام کنه نظر دوستان چیه؟رشتش انسانیه  عزیز قارداش لار دیرون.. a.z.s@  وسایر دوستان
> 
>  @Saeed735





> والدینش میگن مگه پزشکیه که ارزش داشته باشه؟سومین سال کنکور بدی...خودشم میخواست ارشد روانشناسی بالینی بره ولی میبینه علاقمند زیاد نیست به رشته فعلی  شبانس هزینه داره زیاده هزینه وسوما...کم کاری کرده تو کنکور دوم(چون اولین بار انسانی میداد دیپلمش ریاضیه)میگه وقت هست که بتونم هم دانشگاه برم ودرس بخونم...ومردده بتونه رتبه ده هزارو به کمتر از 2000 تبدیل کنه..چون تو انسانی زیر1500منطقه یک ودو خوبه


پشت کنکور موندن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره
علاوه بر خودش باید خونوادش هم همراهی کنن
شاید به روش چیزی نگن ولی نگاه سنگینشون کافیه تا فشار رو اون افزایش پیدا کنه مخصوصا الان که داره خلاف نظر خانوادش تصمیم میگیره 
کسی که می خواد پشت کنکور بمونه باید به خودش مطمئن باشه با اما و اگر نمیشه مخصوصا پسرا که مسئله سربازی هم دارن
اگه به خودس مطمئنه بمونه
معلم ما یه حرف خوب میزد میگفت اگه به رشته ای علاقه داشته باشی عین برق و باد میگذره و از خوندنش لذت میبری حتی اگه سخت هم باشه و عذاب بکشی ولی اون عذاب هم واست لذت بخش میشه ولی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی یک روزش به اندازه یه سال میگذره و فقط عذاب میکشی و هیچ چی هم درست و حسابی یاد نمیگیری
اگه به خودش مطمئنه بره دنبال علاقش

----------


## miss_dentist

> یکیم به دوست عزیز ما کمک کنید مرسی... 
> 
> دولتی شبانه میخونه علوم تربیتی...ولی عاشق روانشناسیه...برای سومین بار میخواد اقدام کنه نظر دوستان چیه؟رشتش انسانیه عزیز قارداش لار دیرون.. a.z.s@  وسایر دوستان
> 
>  @Saeed735


سلام ایشاللا پست اولم  :Yahoo (4): 
خودش کو پس

----------


## mahsa92

جسارت نباشه
منم مظرم با الي٩٤ كاملا يكيه


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام ایشاللا پست اولم 
> خودش کو پس 
> کاری نداره که! میتونه با مدرک کارشناسی علوم تربیتی ارشدشو روانشناسی بخونه


بله درسته...ولی برای شما راحته گفتنش بهتره کارشناسی روانشناسی خوند تا ارشد...وزارت بهداشتم از دس دادنی نیست   و علاقه به رشتش نداره زیاد البته این گرایششو ها...

----------


## Ali.psy

> پشت کنکور موندن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره
> علاوه بر خودش باید خونوادش هم همراهی کنن
> شاید به روش چیزی نگن ولی نگاه سنگینشون کافیه تا فشار رو اون افزایش پیدا کنه مخصوصا الان که داره خلاف نظر خانوادش تصمیم میگیره 
> کسی که می خواد پشت کنکور بمونه باید به خودش مطمئن باشه با اما و اگر نمیشه مخصوصا پسرا که مسئله سربازی هم دارن
> اگه به خودس مطمئنه بمونه
> معلم ما یه حرف خوب میزد میگفت اگه به رشته ای علاقه داشته باشی عین برق و باد میگذره و از خوندنش لذت میبری حتی اگه سخت هم باشه و عذاب بکشی ولی اون عذاب هم واست لذت بخش میشه ولی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی یک روزش به اندازه یه سال میگذره و فقط عذاب میکشی و هیچ چی هم درست و حسابی یاد نمیگیری
> اگه به خودش مطمئنه بره دنبال علاقش


بله....والدینش یکم سختی میکشن چون شبانه پول داره...700-800 تومن دوما چارت درسی ترمهای بعدی رو دیده عملین مثل اصول عکاسی...تولید فیلمهای اموزشی زیاد با اینجور واحدا جور نیست....؟

----------


## matrooke

موفق باشی!

----------


## علی پاتر

> داداش دمت گرم که با رتبه رتبه به این خوبی و دانشگاهی که میری هنوز انگیزه داری برا کنکور واقعاً اراده ت قابله تحسینه ، از این اراده ت منم انگیزه گرفتم!!!
> امسال کنکور 25 تیره پس تقریباً 7 ماه وقت داری نه پنج تا خیالت تخت میرسی ایشالا امسال میترکونی
> یاشاسین


فدا داداشم...من کی باشم ک ب شما انگیزه بدم :Yahoo (1): ایشالا همیشه موفق باشی
والا اخه از الان ک نمیتونم بخونم...الان درگیر امتحانای ترمم هستم...بافت و آناتومی کچلم کردن :Yahoo (4): بعد پایان امتحانای ترم یک منظورم بود :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (8): 



> اره حدس میزدم منظورتون از جو چیه..... میشناسم افرادی رو که به خاطر همین جو که گفتین انصراف دادن اومدن سراسری.... حتی فیزیو سراسری رو ب  پزشکی  ازاد ترجیح دادن....
> 
> شما هم که رتبت خوب بوده بخونین مسلما موفق میشین.
> 
> حالا چرا  رفتین ازاد با رتبه837؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فضولی نباشه...
> با هزار هم سراسری رفتن..


امان از جو  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 



> با ۸۰۰ چرا سراسری نزدید ؟


قبول نشدم :Yahoo (1): 
من علی هستم یک مردودی :Yahoo (1): 



> علی تو بازم تو 2راهی گیر کردی...
> 
> ازاد پزشکی با سراسریش فرقی نمیکنه اگه با هزینش مشکل نداشته باشی.. انقدر گیر نده به دانشگاه دولتی..قبلانم گفتم موقعیتت آرزوی خیلیاست..
> 
> ترم 2 پزشکی درساش خیلی سخته در کنارش برا کنکور خوندن شاید همتی n برابر بخواد..
> 
> چرا مرخصی نمیگیری..هدفتو مشخص کن..اگه میخوای دوباره بخونی چطور میتونی هم دانشگا بری کلی وقتتو اونجا بگذرونی  وسرکلاسای پزشکی که میدونی باید بشینی حتما..غیبت میبت نداریم..
>  بعد کی میخوای برا کنکور بخونی..خیال الانو نکن تو برهه ای که قراره کنکور بدی تیرماه  همزمان امتحانات ترمم شروع میشه..
> 
> ...


والا ابجی جونم من چطوری بگم اخه...حال و روز این چن وقتمو زیاد خوش نبوده...همه رفیقام تعجب میکنن از حال من...میگن ما ارزو داشتیم جای تو باشیم و فلان و بهمان...ولی نمیدونن من چقد ادم پر غصه ای ام و چقد داغونم...هرشب سئالای زیست میاد جلو چشمم...هیچوقت یادم نمیره سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم از استرس...شجره نامه ب اون راحتیو نزدم...پیش دو اون همه خوندم هیچی نزدم تو کنکور...حسرت اونهمه تسلطی و تو زیست داشتم و درصد پنجاهی ک تو زیست زدمو با اینکه همه درصدام از رفقام جلو بود فقط بخاطر زیست رتبم نجومی شد و پذیرش کشوری به ناحیه ای تبدیل شد و اتفقای تلخی ک دست ب دست هم دادن تا من یه مردودی باشم همیشه تو ذهنمه...هر لحظه هر ثانیه...باورت نمیشه چندین بار پیش روانپزشک رفتم نمیدونم چمه...نمیتونم ب زندگی عادیم برگردم...از ازاد اومدن هم همه هدفم این بود ک یک ثانیه از زندگیم عقب نیوفتم برا همون نمیخوام مرخصی بگیرم...
الان چطوری بگم اخه حسمو...حسم طوریه ک انگار یه امتیازی دستم هست و هی دارن امتیازه رو ازم دورش میکنن...هی از دستم دور تر میشه...هی زمان تنگ میشه...هی اون یه سال حق پشت موندنم داره از بین میره...خلاصه خیلی تو عذابم
ترم دو فقط آناتومی سر و گردن داریم اختصاصی ک میدونم سخته ولی میشه باش کنار اومد با بیوشیمی اینا ک آسونن....
بخدا نمیدونم...خیلی تو دو راهی ام :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 



> *قبل از ارادت حوصلهَ تو تحسین می کنم.... وقتی** می تونی و بهت لطمه نمیزنه چرا که نه*


 :Yahoo (1): 





> موفق باشی!


مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin dehghan

من که در حدی نیستم که توصیه کنم
اما فکر می کنم اگه از نظر مالی مشکلی نداری همین آزاد را ادامه بده و سعی کن تلافی نامردی های دوران کنکور را حالا بکنی مثلا توی امتحان علوم پایه


Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Katrin

امیدوارم در هر صورت تصمیم درست و عاقلانه ای بگیری    
اینم در نظر بگیر الان موقعیتی داری که نهایت آرزوی خیلیاس...ازجمله خودم :Yahoo (101):  
پس انقدم سخت نگیر به خودت فشار نیار :Yahoo (50): 
موفق باشی آقای دکتر :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ali.psy

> من که در حدی نیستم که توصیه کنم
> اما فکر می کنم اگه از نظر مالی مشکلی نداری همین آزاد را ادامه بده و سعی کن تلافی نامردی های دوران کنکور را حالا بکنی مثلا توی امتحان علوم پایه
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


سلام..دکتر...نظر شما از پست های من تو بالا چیه؟ممنون بفرمایید  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## zahra8

والا ابجی جونم من چطوری بگم اخه...حال و روز این چن وقتمو زیاد خوش نبوده...همه رفیقام تعجب میکنن از حال من...میگن ما ارزو داشتیم جای تو باشیم و فلان و بهمان...ولی نمیدونن من چقد ادم پر غصه ای ام و چقد داغونم...هرشب سئالای زیست میاد جلو چشمم...هیچوقت یادم نمیره سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم از استرس...شجره نامه ب اون راحتیو نزدم...پیش دو اون همه خوندم هیچی نزدم تو کنکور...حسرت اونهمه تسلطی و تو زیست داشتم و درصد پنجاهی ک تو زیست زدمو با اینکه همه درصدام از رفقام جلو بود فقط بخاطر زیست رتبم نجومی شد و پذیرش کشوری به ناحیه ای تبدیل شد و اتفقای تلخی ک دست ب دست هم دادن تا من یه مردودی باشم همیشه تو ذهنمه...هر لحظه هر ثانیه...باورت نمیشه چندین بار پیش روانپزشک رفتم نمیدونم چمه...نمیتونم ب زندگی عادیم برگردم...از ازاد اومدن هم همه هدفم این بود ک یک ثانیه از زندگیم عقب نیوفتم برا همون نمیخوام مرخصی بگیرم...
الان چطوری بگم اخه حسمو...حسم طوریه ک انگار یه امتیازی دستم هست و هی دارن امتیازه رو ازم دورش میکنن...هی از دستم دور تر میشه...هی زمان تنگ میشه...هی اون یه سال حق پشت موندنم داره از بین میره...خلاصه خیلی تو عذابم
ترم دو فقط آناتومی سر و گردن داریم اختصاصی ک میدونم سخته ولی میشه باش کنار اومد با بیوشیمی اینا ک آسونن....
بخدا نمیدونم...خیلی تو دو راهی ام :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 

منم  از این حسا دارم
اسمشو گزاشتم حس هایه خود درگیری...
بنظر من دوباره بخون چون اگه دوباره نخونی ممکنه تا چن وخت همین جوری باشی و همش خودتو سرزنش کنی یا همش به فکره اتفاقاتی  باشی که افتاد و باعث شد مردود بشی....
ولی کلی از بچه هایه همینجا  پشت کنکور موندن و الانم قبول شدم 
بنظرم بعد قبولی هیچ کدوم فک نکردن که عقب مونده باشن از زندگیشون
این فکرتو تغییر بده و یه ترم مرخصی بگیر و بخون

----------


## miss_dentist

> بله درسته...ولی برای شما راحته گفتنش بهتره کارشناسی روانشناسی خوند تا ارشد...وزارت بهداشتم از دس دادنی نیست   و علاقه به رشتش نداره زیاد البته این گرایششو ها...




 اگه خیلی دلش کارشناسی میخواد فکر میکنم آزاد و پیام نور بدون کنکور کارشناسی روانشناسی داشته باشن باز خودش یه تحقیقی بکنه

----------


## Ali.psy

> اتفاقا واسه ارشد از بین تغییر رشته ایا واسه علوم تربیتیا خیلی راحت تره تا رشته های دیگه چون درس مشترکشون زیاده با ما.روانشناسی عمومی و استثنایی و آمار و چند تا درس دیگه رو اونام دارن
> 
> اگه اونقدر اراده داره که برگرده عقب دوباره از نو شرو کنه پس اینو دیگه حتما میتونه یک سال پشت کنکور موندن واسه ارشد خیلی بهتر از 4 سال واسه کارشناسی خوندنه تازه درسای عمومیم روشه
> 
>  که دیگه بدتر
> 
> ولی باز اگه خیلی دلش کارشناسی میخواد فکر میکنم آزاد و پیام نور بدون کنکور کارشناسی روانشناسی داشته باشن میتونه بعدا ارشد و دکتراشو از سراسری بگیره باز خودش یه تحقیقی بکنه


گراش این تکنولوژی هست از105 واحد فقط16 واحد روانشناسی هست بقیه تخصصی علوم تربیتی هستن که به روانشناسی مربوط نیستن....میخواد دولتی روانشناسی بخونه دیگه ازاد بدون کنکور میرف اونوقت.....سوما هزینه هم مدنظره

----------


## Ali.psy

> اتفاقا واسه ارشد از بین تغییر رشته ایا واسه علوم تربیتیا خیلی راحت تره تا رشته های دیگه چون درس مشترکشون زیاده با ما.روانشناسی عمومی و استثنایی و آمار و چند تا درس دیگه رو اونام دارن
> 
> اگه اونقدر اراده داره که برگرده عقب دوباره از نو شرو کنه پس اینو دیگه حتما میتونه یک سال پشت کنکور موندن واسه ارشد خیلی بهتر از 4 سال واسه کارشناسی خوندنه تازه درسای عمومیم روشه
> 
>  که دیگه بدتر
> 
> ولی باز اگه خیلی دلش کارشناسی میخواد فکر میکنم آزاد و پیام نور بدون کنکور کارشناسی روانشناسی داشته باشن میتونه بعدا ارشد و دکتراشو از سراسری بگیره باز خودش یه تحقیقی بکنه


بله درسته...ولی به این گرایش علاقه نداره زیاد...چون به چارت درسی این گرایش نگاه کرد دلسرد تر شد...مثلا اصول عکاسی داره..تولید فیلمهای تلویزیونی واموزشی...اصول وفنون تدریس

----------


## miss_dentist

> بله درسته...ولی به این گرایش علاقه نداره زیاد...چون به چارت درسی این گرایش نگاه کرد دلسرد تر شد...مثلا اصول عکاسی داره..تولید فیلمهای تلویزیونی واموزشی...اصول وفنون تدریس



آهان آره خب اون دیگه بحثش جداس 

البته اینم هستا اگه بیشتر از 70 واحد تاحالا پاس نکرده  میتونه بدون کنکور یا رشتشو یا گرایششو عوض کنه

----------


## Ali.psy

> آهان آره خب اون دیگه بحثش جداس 
> 
> البته اینم هستا اگه بیشتر از 70 واحد تاحالا پاس نکرده  میتونه بدون کنکور یا رشتشو یا گرایششو عوض کنه


میخواست عوض کنه بره گرایش پیش دبستانی چون تو کارنامه محرمانه قبول نشده گرایش دیگه علوم تربیتی رو قبول نکرد اموزش دانشگاه...رشته دیگه که کتابداری وجامعه شناسی وتاریخه که بدرد نمیخورن

----------


## miss_dentist

> میخواست عوض کنه بره گرایش پیش دبستانی چون تو کارنامه محرمانه قبول نشده گرایش دیگه علوم تربیتی رو قبول نکرد اموزش دانشگاه...رشته دیگه که کتابداری وجامعه شناسی وتاریخه که بدرد نمیخورن



پس بهترین راه اینه قبل اینکه وقتش بیشتر ازین هدر بره انصراف بده البته قبلش باز میتونه به ارشد فکر کنه   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali.psy

> پس بهترین راه اینه قبل اینکه وقتش بیشتر ازین هدر بره انصراف بده البته قبلش باز میتونه به ارشد فکر کنه چون رشته های وزارت علوم محدودیت ندارند با هر مدرک کارشناسی میشه ارشد خوند


اونو که میدونه یعنی خیلیا بهش گفتن...تو دانشکدش...ولی میخواد وزارت بهداشتو از دس نده وپایش از اول قوی بره جلو

----------


## ata.beheshti

داداش وضعیت الان تو ارزوی خیلیاس....پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد و سراسری فرقی ندارن....اما ارادت تحسین برانگیزه

----------


## MD.PhD.biotech

> سلام رفقا
> دیگه روم نمیشد تاپیک بزنم انصافا...چغد بشر پر حاشیه ای هستم من
> یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم میخوام بعد امتحانات ترم یکم که 11م بهمن تموم میشه بشینم حسابی برا کنکور بخونم...حس میکنم واقعا پتانسیلشو دارم...کلمه به کلمه زیست تو ذهنمه...بقیه رم بخونم میتونم باالفعلشون کنم...یادمه قبل نتایج تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد دو هفته خوندم تو گزینه دو در کشور دو رقمی شدم حتی کارنامشم گذاشتم تو تاپیک انجمن...
> راستش دو سه روز پیش یه همایش مقاله نویسی داشتیم تو سراسری برگزار میشد ما هم ثبت نام کرده بودیم(120 تومنم مایه خورد)رفتیم از در دانشگاه ک میخواستیم رد شیم اجازه ندادن بریم تو...زینگ زدیم سرپرست ایینا اومدن با کلی واسطه رد شدیم رفتیم...
> از طرفی شنیدم دیگه بیمارستانای سراسری قرار داد نمیبندن با آزاد...خلاصه اش کنم ...من واقعا ناراحتم...این همه درس نخوندم و این همه شهریه ندادم که اخرم این شه...
> حالا میخوام سعیمو بکنم تیر اخرمو بندازم...شد شد نشد هم ک هیچ...
> درضمن ترم دو پزشکیمم میخونم کنارش
> نظرتون چیه؟؟
> .
> ...



سلام..
شما مطمئنین که قرارداد نمیبندن؟؟!!! از چه منبعی میگین؟؟؟!!

ولی یکی که هدفش تخصص یا فوق باشه میتونه -چه آزاد چه سراسری گذرونده باشه عمومیشو- آزمون بده! درست مثل چند نفر که من میشناسم عمومیشونو تو دانشگاه آزاد خونده بودن و یکیشون  تونست تخصص زنان قبول شه!!!

البته نمیگم دیگه چند سال بعد این قانونو بردارن و ظلم بشه در حق دانشگاه آزادیا!

با توجه به اینکه سهمیه ی ورود به دانشگاه آزاد رو خیلی زیاد کردن شرایط به نظرم یجورایی داره شبیه اونایی میشه که به راحتی بدون کنکور میرن دانشگاه  ولی از اونطرف استخدام نمیتونن بشن چون اکثرا مدرک دانشگاه دولتی رو قبول میکنن!!!

به نظر من خیلی به نفعتون میشه اگه امسال باز کنکور 95 شرکت کنین و یه رتبه ی عالی بیارین...

اینم در نظر داشته باشین که بچه هایی که تو کنکور زیر 500 کشوری میارن اگه تا آخر 7 سالشون معدلشون بالای 16 باشه میتونن بدون طرح تخصص بدن یه بار! شما فکر کنین دوسال برین طرح بگذرونین و نتونین تخصص بدین و بیشتر مطالب یادتون بره خوبه یا از همینجا خوب سرمایه گذاری کنین واسه اون دوسال؟!
خب دیگه همینا رو خواستم بگم.. :Yahoo (1): 

اینم به عنوان حرف آخر:


راستی یادم رفت بگم بابا شما اصلا استرس امتحانای ترم دوتونو نداشته باشین!!!پزشکی از سال سوم درسهای جدیش شروع میشه ترم دو که چیزی نداره!!!!
من یکی که خیلی حیفم میاد شما کنکور 95 رو از دست بدین! یکم بیشتر فکر کنین 6-7ماه فشرده سختی کشیدن و تلاش کردن خیلی میتونه شما رو به اندازه ی 6و5 سال جلو بندازه! واقعا حیفه یکی که 800 آورده تو آزاد ادامه بده..من مطمئنم که شما میتونین سال بعد خیلی بهتر از این رتبه رو بیارین.
ولی واقعا قدر این 6-7 ماه رو بدونین...!
آرزوی قلبیم موفقیتتونه..بخدا توکل کنین و قوی شروع کنین!

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام..
> شما مطمئنین که قرارداد نمیبندن؟؟!!! از چه منبعی میگین؟؟؟!!
> 
> ولی یکی که هدفش تخصص یا فوق باشه میتونه -چه آزاد چه سراسری گذرونده باشه عمومیشو- آزمون بده! درست مثل چند نفر که من میشناسم عمومیشونو تو دانشگاه آزاد خونده بودن و یکیشون  تونست تخصص زنان قبول شه!!!
> 
> البته نمیگم دیگه چند سال بعد این قانونو بردارن و ظلم بشه در حق دانشگاه آزادیا!
> 
> با توجه به اینکه سهمیه ی ورود به دانشگاه آزاد رو خیلی زیاد کردن شرایط به نظرم یجورایی داره شبیه اونایی میشه که به راحتی بدون کنکور میرن دانشگاه  ولی از اونطرف استخدام نمیتونن بشن چون اکثرا مدرک دانشگاه دولتی رو قبول میکنن!!!
> 
> ...


از همکلاسی ها داشتیم پردیس سراسری آورد ولی آزاد پذیرش نشد :Yahoo (50):

----------


## علی پاتر

> سلام..
> شما مطمئنین که قرارداد نمیبندن؟؟!!! از چه منبعی میگین؟؟؟!!
> 
> ولی یکی که هدفش تخصص یا فوق باشه میتونه -چه آزاد چه سراسری گذرونده باشه عمومیشو- آزمون بده! درست مثل چند نفر که من میشناسم عمومیشونو تو دانشگاه آزاد خونده بودن و یکیشون  تونست تخصص زنان قبول شه!!!
> 
> البته نمیگم دیگه چند سال بعد این قانونو بردارن و ظلم بشه در حق دانشگاه آزادیا!
> 
> با توجه به اینکه سهمیه ی ورود به دانشگاه آزاد رو خیلی زیاد کردن شرایط به نظرم یجورایی داره شبیه اونایی میشه که به راحتی بدون کنکور میرن دانشگاه  ولی از اونطرف استخدام نمیتونن بشن چون اکثرا مدرک دانشگاه دولتی رو قبول میکنن!!!
> 
> ...


مرسی از انرژی ک دادین...ایشالا حرفای شما و دیگر دوستانو جمع بندی میکنم و بهترین تصمیم رو میگیرم
مرسی ک وقت گذاشتید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## afshar

(این 3 فایل صوتی برای همه بچه های ضعیف و آنهایی که از صفر میخوان شروع کنند ، توصیه می کنم_ معجــــزه میـــکنه )

برنامه ریزی از صفر برای کنکوری ها95

همایش مشاوره تحصیلی علیرضا افشار

مشاور و برنامه ریزی تلفنی دبیرستان و کنکور

----------


## afshar

این 3 برنامه بومی شده کل 25 کتاب کنکور هست و برای رشته های تجربی و ریاضی تدوین شده 
 همان طور که حتما منو می شناسی دو می دونید از برنامه های کلی و فله ای بیزام و اونها قبول ندارم پس برنامه ازمون های ازمایشی هم که در نیمه سال برای کسی که ترازش 4 هزار با اونی که 70 فرقی قائل نمیشه و یک خوراک به هر دو میبده که عملا" بی فایده اس 
 پس همه تلاش تون کنید این 3 برنامه گوش بدین و شروع فوق العاده قوی تری در این ترم داشته باشین 
 چون هیچ چیزی غیر قابل پیش بینی نیست اگر همه جوانب در نظر بگیری 
 حتی پزشکی دولتی از الاااان

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام دوست عزیز


به نظرم شما استعداد اینو دارین که پزشکی دولتی رو بخونی.......
ولی اینو در نظر داشته باش ، که اگه همین زحمتی رو که واسه کنکور میخوای بکشی ، صرف مطالعه دروس پزشکی کنی ، شاید واسه زندگیت بیشتر بهت کمک کنه......

یه زمانی یه بنده خدایی که توی بیمارستان مشغول بود تعریف می کرد که :
میون بچه های که دانشجوی پزشکی بودن و واسه کار آموزی میومدن بیمارستان، یکیو می دیدم که خیلی پشتکار داشت و گرفتن شرح حال از مریض و کارای دیگه رو خیلی با وسواس و با پشتکار انجام می داد......
بعد یه مدت فهمیدم که ایشون دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه آزاده و شاید به خاطر اینکه پول تحصیلشو می ده ، قدر اون موقعیت کار آموزشیش رو بهتر از دانشجوهای دولتی می دونه......

باور کن خیلیا هستن که با انگیزه و تلاش داخل همین دانشگاه آزاد ، داخل امتحان تخصص توی رشته ی مورد علاقشون قبول شدن......
ولی شرط لازمش اینه که شما محو جو موجود داخل دانشگاه آزاد نشی ..... و دقیقا کار خودتو انجام بدی....
در کل نظر من اینه که اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی نداری همین راهتو با قوت و پشتکار بیشتر ادامه بده و همین سختی اراده و تلاشتو بذار واسه موفقیت داخل درسای دانشگاهت....
از طرف دیگه ، شما الآن یک سال نسبت به بچه هایی که پشت کنکور می مونن جلوتری و چه کسی می تونه بگه که ارزش یک سال عمر چقدره....؟؟؟!!!!

اگر ممالک روی زمین به دست آری /  بهای مدت یک روز زندگانی نیست......

به هر صورت انتخاب با خودته.......
ولی اگر تصمیم گرفتی که دوباره کنکور بدی ، حتما ترم دوم رو مرخصی بگیر.....
باور کن احتمالش خیلی کمه ، اینکه هم بتونی درسای دانشگاهت رو پاس کنی و هم واسه قبول پزشکی دولتی توی کنکور موفق بشی.......اونوقت شاید از هر دوش بمونی......

*
هرگز داشته هایت را به نداشته هایت نفروش شاید وقتی به نداشته هایت رسیدی حسرت داشته هایی را بکشی که ارزان فروختی . . .‏"*

----------


## ehsan7777777

راستی می تونم بپرسم واسه هر ترم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد تقریبا چقدر باید پرداخت کرد ..... ؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی خود شما تقریبا چقدر پرداخت کردی ....؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

@علی پاتر
سلام علی..خوبی...اولا من تو رو میشناسم که چه ادمی هستی و به تواناییات ایمان دارم :Yahoo (105): ..خیلیا حقشون رو از کنکور پارسال نگرفتن..از جمله خودم و خودت و خودش!ببین علی من مطمئنم که تو میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی و موفق شی بری دولتی...تروخدا پولتو حروم این دولت نکن...من جای تو بودم یک لحظه درنگ نمیکردم سریعا انصراف میدادم و دوباره مینشستم واسه کنکور میخوندم...فکرمو ازاد میکردم..باشه حتی یک و سال نیم دیگه طول بکشه که تو به حقت برسی!!هر چند با 5 ماه هم مطمئنم میشه قبول شی...چرا میخوای ازادی درس بخونی که تو دلت نیست...چرا میخوای یک عمر به این فکر کنی که من حقم رو نگرفتم و اگر دوباره کنکور بدم میتونستم قبول شم!!!!چرا بیخودی به خونواده و...فشار بیاری برای پرداخت هزینه ی ازادی که کمر شکنه حتی اگر پولشو هم داشته باشی و حتی اگه خونواده به روت هم نیارن اما مطمئن باش کلی سختی باید بکشن که بتونن پول ازاد رو ردیف کنن..هر ترم هم که میری جلو هزینه ها بیشتر میشه! ادم زورش میاد وقتی خودش توانایی یک کاری رو داره که انجامش بده بخواد بیخودی براش از جیب هزینه بزاره!!!به این فکر کن که هیچ چیز تو این مملکت قابل پیش بینی نیست...اگر اومدیمو تو دکتراتو از ازاد گرفتی و بعد از چند سال که فارغ التحصیل شدی با هزینه های میلیونی که کردی و دیگه حالا بیمارستانا با ازاد قرارداد نبستنو و خواستن اذیت کننو و....به خودت و دیگران و وجوانت میخوای چه جوابی رو بدی...این همه پول برباد رفته و این همه زمانی که گزاشتی..من خودم هم شنیدم که زیاد به ازادی ها بها نمیدن و اون ارزش و احترامی که برای دانشجوهای دولتی قایلن برای دانشجوهای ازاد قایل نیستن!!!!باز هم خود دانی ولی من جای تو بودم انصراف میدادم دوباره میشنستم محکم برای سراسری میخوندم..این طور دیگه یک عمر هم فکرم درگیر خیلی از مسایل نبود!...موفق باشی

----------


## Dayi javad

بخون داداش موفق میشی !!

----------


## pouria98

> @علی پاتر
> سلام علی..خوبی...اولا من تو رو میشناسم که چه ادمی هستی و به تواناییات ایمان دارم..*خیلیا حقشون رو از کنکور پارسال نگرفتن..از جمله خودم*و خودت و خودش!ببین علی من مطمئنم که تو میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی و موفق شی بری دولتی...تروخدا پولتو حروم این دولت نکن...من جای تو بودم یک لحظه درنگ نمیکردم سریعا انصراف میدادم و دوباره مینشستم واسه کنکور میخوندم...فکرمو ازاد میکردم..باشه حتی یک و سال نیم دیگه طول بکشه که تو به حقت برسی!!هر چند با 5 ماه هم مطمئنم میشه قبول شی...چرا میخوای ازادی درس بخونی که تو دلت نیست...چرا میخوای یک عمر به این فکر کنی که من حقم رو نگرفتم و اگر دوباره کنکور بدم میتونستم قبول شم!!!!چرا بیخودی به خونواده و...فشار بیاری برای پرداخت هزینه ی ازادی که کمر شکنه حتی اگر پولشو هم داشته باشی و حتی اگه خونواده به روت هم نیارن اما مطمئن باش کلی سختی باید بکشن که بتونن پول ازاد رو ردیف کنن..هر ترم هم که میری جلو هزینه ها بیشتر میشه! ادم زورش میاد وقتی خودش توانایی یک کاری رو داره که انجامش بده بخواد بیخودی براش از جیب هزینه بزاره!!!به این فکر کن که هیچ چیز تو این مملکت قابل پیش بینی نیست...اگر اومدیمو تو دکتراتو از ازاد گرفتی و بعد از چند سال که فارغ التحصیل شدی با هزینه های میلیونی که کردی و دیگه حالا بیمارستانا با ازاد قرارداد نبستنو و خواستن اذیت کننو و....به خودت و دیگران و وجوانت میخوای چه جوابی رو بدی...این همه پول برباد رفته و این همه زمانی که گزاشتی..من خودم هم شنیدم که زیاد به ازادی ها بها نمیدن و اون ارزش و احترامی که برای دانشجوهای دولتی قایلن برای دانشجوهای ازاد قایل نیستن!!!!باز هم خود دانی ولی من جای تو بودم انصراف میدادم دوباره میشنستم محکم برای سراسری میخوندم..این طور دیگه یک عمر هم فکرم درگیر خیلی از مسایل نبود!...موفق باشی


نمیتونی کسی رو راهنمایی کنی لااقل اونقدر مردونگی داشته باش که تو چاه هم نندازیش...


درضمن دیگه لطفا اون جمله ی اول رو هم جایی نذار !!! منظورم اونجایی بود که گفتی حق منو پارسال خوردن :Yahoo (20): 
مرد حسابی تو که میگی حقت رو خوردن پس برای چی 6 ماه بیکار بودی و تازه میخوای از دی شروع طوفانی کنی؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نمیتونی کسی رو راهنمایی کنی لااقل اونقدر مردونگی داشته باش که تو چاه هم نندازیش...
> 
> 
> درضمن دیگه لطفا اون جمله ی اول رو هم جایی نذار !!! منظورم اونجایی بود که گفتی حق منو پارسال خوردن
> مرد حسابی تو که میگی حقت رو خوردن پس برای چی 6 ماه بیکار بودی و تازه میخوای از دی شروع طوفانی کنی؟


به شما مربوط نیست :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sheyda.eh

وضعیت منم دقیقا مثله شماس ،اما منتها من ازاد نرفتم امسال دوباره ازمون میدم اما چند مدتیه انگیزم خیلی کم شده

فرستاده شده از Hol-U19ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

